# Wildbienen und Hummeln Sammel Thread



## Tyrano86 (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

ich wollte ein paar Videos und Bilder als Anregungen von Hummeln und Wildbienen nach und nach einstellen. Wer möchte kann auch mitmachen.

Wie schonmal erwähnt kann ich Artischocken, Boretsch, __ Lungenkraut, __ Fingerhut und vor allem auch Natternkopf (Echium vulgare oder sein spanischer Vertreter plantagineum der noch im selben Jahr blüht) sehr empfehlen.

 

Hummel benutzt Wachsmottenklappe von 2017





Hummel trinkt Zuckerlösung





Hummeln auf Artischocken
     




 
Hummel auf Fingerhut


----------



## Regina S. (13. Apr. 2018)

Finde ich gut, ich möchte dieses Jahr auch ein Insektenhotel bauen.


----------



## Haggard (14. Apr. 2018)

Finde ich ebenfalls gut. In unserem Vorgarten werde ich, testweise, mal eine Grasinsel stehen und wachsen lassen. Da wächst auch einiges, was blüht 
Ein Insektenhotel kommt auch noch in Garten.


----------



## Tyrano86 (19. Apr. 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Finde ich ebenfalls gut. In unserem Vorgarten werde ich, testweise, mal eine Grasinsel stehen und wachsen lassen. Da wächst auch einiges, was blüht
> Ein Insektenhotel kommt auch noch in Garten.



Finde ich super. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das sich plötzlich viele Insekten einfinden, wenn man einen Teil etwas verwildern lässt und für Amphibien ist das ja u.a auch ein guter Rückzugsort...

Ich wollte letztes Jahr schon eine Lehmkiste bauen, die ich irgendwo auf einer Wildbienenseite gefunden hatte. Da der Lebensraum für Wildbienen die in Lehmwänden NIsten immer weniger wird. Dazu hatte ich mir Lehmpulver gekauft und div. Mischungen mit Sand getestet. Leider wurden alle zu Hart und somit unbrauchbar. Das Gemisch soll sich mit dem Fingernagel leicht abkratzen lassen. Sonst können die Bienen nicht graben. Außerdem sollte kein Quarzsand verwendet werden, da der zu scharfkantig sein soll und die Mundwerkzeuge der Bienen zu sehr abnutzt.

Da ich dieses Jahr meinen Teich baue, habe ich mir überlegt einen neuen Versuch zu wagen und habe beim Buddeln von unten 80 CM Lehm abgestochen, den ich nun in die kiste geschmiert habe, in der Hoffnung, dass das Gemisch diesmal besser sein wird. DIe Kiste möchte ich (wenn getrocknet) mit einem kleinen Dach in der Nähe des Teiches aufstellen, z.B könnten sich dann diverse Pelzbienen einfinden.
Wichtig soll auch sein, das der Lehm langsam trocknet, wird dann wohl erst nächstes Jahr startklar sein.

 

*Update zu meinen diesjährigen Hummeln:*
ich konnte eine Wiesenhummel dazu bewegen einen meiner Nistkästen anzunehmen. Ich hoffe derzeit noch den anderen voll zu bekommen, dieses Jahr sind leider weniger Hummelköniginnen als letztes Jahr unterwegs. Gerne hätte ich eine Gartenhummel oder Steinhummel, leider ist dies nicht wirklich ein Wunschkonzert, momentan sind fast nur Dunkle Erdhummeln unterwegs.

*Ich kann folgende Seite zur Informationsbeschaffung empfehlen, einige kennt ihr schon.*

Hummeln:
https://pollenhoeschen.de/
https://www.hummelfreund.com/
http://www.das-hummelhaus.de/

Wildbienen:
http://www.wildbienen.de/
https://www.wildbiene.com/standard/content.php?am=11&as=0&am_a=
https://wildbienenschreiner.de/home.html
https://www.wildbienen.info/

Lößwände Info
https://www.wildbienen.info/artenschutz/nisthilfen_05.php


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2018)

Unser Insektenhotel inkl.Erweiterungsbauten wird wie jedes Jahr sehr stark von Mauerbienen frequentiert. Dieses Jahr ist mir das erste Mal wirklich der Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein aufgefallen. Eigentlich wie bei den __ Kröten. Das Männchen ist kleiner und lässt sich durch die Gegend schleppen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2018)

Tyrano86 schrieb:


> *Update zu meinen diesjährigen Hummeln:*
> ich konnte eine Wiesenhummel dazu bewegen einen meiner Nistkästen anzunehmen.


....wie hast du das gemacht?
....da vor dem Eingang ein Hinweisschild gestellt?
....persönlich bei der Hummelkönigin vorgesprochen...Audienz?
....Gefangen und rein gesteckt ?

(vielleicht sollte ein Admin diese Beiträge unter "Insektenhotel gebaut" verschieben oder die vom Insektenhotel nach hier....)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/insektenhotel-gebaut.46951/


----------



## Tyrano86 (8. Mai 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....wie hast du das gemacht?
> ....da vor dem Eingang ein Hinweisschild gestellt?
> ....persönlich bei der Hummelkönigin vorgesprochen...Audienz?
> ....Gefangen und rein gesteckt ?
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen es war schwer. Ich musste meinen ganzen Charme benutzen um die zickige Dame zu überzeugen...

Es ist wirklich ein mühsames Hobby, ich habe viele 10cm schräge Löcher an dunklen Stellen (Vor Kübeln, Büschen in die Erde gestochen) dann heisst es Geduld und Warten. Die Königinnen inpizieren wenn man Glück hat die Löcher, nun muss man vorsichtig mit einer abgeschnittenen 60ml Spritze diese an das Loch halten. Die Königin denkt beim rauskrabbeln immer noch das Sie in dem Loch ist. DIe Spritze mit Händen oder __ Moos verschließen und vorsichtig zu dem Nistkasten gehen (sollte schon innerhalb einer Minute sein). Nach dem Ansetzen sieht die Königin den dunklen Eingang und krabbelt nun in den Nistkasten. Wenn der guten Dame das Schlösschen gefällt bleibt sie und macht einen Orientierungsflug, um kurz danach weiteres Nistmaterial hineinzuschleppen und ein Tönnchen zu bauen. 

Leider ist der andere Nistkasten leer geblieben, diesen kann ich nun wieder abbauen. 

Letztes Jahr ist eine Ackerhummel Königin kurz vor dem Schlupf der Arbeiterinnen von einem Rotkehlen gefressen worden :-/, 

Das Jahr vorher hat es garnicht funktioniert, man brauch schon etwas Frustrationstoleranz und Geduld.

Aber die Wiesenhummelkönigin hat bis zum Schlupf der Arbeiterinnen überlebt, ich habe die Wachsmottenklappe bereits montiert. Ein Video vom Ausflug der kleinen Arbeiterinnen heute Abend.


----------



## Tyrano86 (8. Mai 2018)

Anflug der Arbeiterinnen






Bin gespannt wie sich das Volk entwickeln wird.


----------



## Tyrano86 (8. Mai 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> Unser Insektenhotel inkl.Erweiterungsbauten wird wie jedes Jahr sehr stark von Mauerbienen frequentiert. Dieses Jahr ist mir das erste Mal wirklich der Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein aufgefallen. Eigentlich wie bei den __ Kröten. Das Männchen ist kleiner und lässt sich durch die Gegend schleppen


Naja bei dem kurzen Leben der Männchen kann ich schon verstehen das sie recht faul sind


----------

